# Cutting doors without taking them off the hinges



## Tom R

Next time just let us know when you're questions aren't 'multiple choice'.


----------



## Mike Finley

You got it. lol


----------



## nywoodwizard

*wow now thats a tool*



PipeGuy said:


> We use this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for jobs that require a delicate touch :cheesygri


I'd love to drag that thing into one of my customers house and tell him were here to trim the doors im sure they wood look like this


----------



## TimNJ

Believe it or not there is a Modern version of that thing. Ever see those infomercials about the "DRTrimmer" They make a blade that is a round disc with a continuous chainsaw blade.


----------



## Mike Finley

That thing would have been an awesome tool for our Gitmo interrogators to use on those terrorist scumbags. They could have just left it in the corner of the room with some chicken blood on it and a pile of Hollywood special effects created fake feet still stuck in their sandals.

Some time during the interrogation, a guy comes into the room with a gas can and pours it into the thing and then motions to the interrogator with a thumbs up and tells him, "It's all set, ready when you are."


----------



## Humble Abode

Teetorbilt said:


> ....lawyers worked only for rich folks.


That's funny. I almost can't imagine a time... It must have been something close to utopia.


----------



## Tom R

Mike Finley said:


> That thing would have been an awesome tool for our Gitmo interrogators to use on those terrorist scumbags. They could have just left it in the corner of the room with some chicken blood on it and a pile of Hollywood special effects created fake feet still stuck in their sandals.
> 
> Some time during the interrogation, a guy comes into the room with a gas can and pours it into the thing and then motions to the interrogator with a thumbs up and tells him, "It's all set, ready when you are."


FINLEY for PRESIDENT!! :Thumbs:


----------

